# Does your dog eat all bran / photos



## lurcher1970 (Jan 10, 2011)

eating out the same food bowl the 2 Pip`s, Bonnie my staffie had left some of her food which we now put all bran in, young Pip loves the bran, leaves the dry food, while old Pip leaves the bran and eats the dry food, we was told by our vet to put all bran (human kind) into Bonnie`s food to help her with her glands, young Pip is doing so well, she goes to North Wales in 2 weeks time near the coast, we have been going for 10 years twice a year, so she goes on her jollies soon,


----------



## *Shana* (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi,

I'm sorry to contradict what your vet has said, but you shouldn't be giving your dogs all bran. What you can give, which really does help with gland issues, is wheat bran. This type of bran can be found in most health food shops and is also fed to horses. Please see the link below:

Holland and Barrett

You simply add a few spoonfuls to each meal.

Pippa



lurcher1970 said:


> eating out the same food bowl the 2 Pip`s, Bonnie my staffie had left some of her food which we now put all bran in, young Pip loves the bran, leaves the dry food, while old Pip leaves the bran and eats the dry food, we was told by our vet to put all bran (human kind) into Bonnie`s food to help her with her glands, young Pip is doing so well, she goes to North Wales in 2 weeks time near the coast, we have been going for 10 years twice a year, so she goes on her jollies soon,
> 
> image


----------



## lurcher1970 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Shana* said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sorry to contradict what your vet has said, but you shouldn't be giving your dogs all bran. What you can give, which really does help with gland issues, is wheat bran. This type of bran can be found in most health food shops and is also fed to horses. Please see the link below:
> 
> ...


 
thank you so much for your link and advice, i will be buying some tomorrow when i`am out shopping, Bonnie is the 1st dog to have this problem, yey i have owned dogs for 22 years, thank you


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

buy it from a pet shop or get a whole sack ( it will last yo about a year) only 8.45 ........ or 2.5 kgs is 95p well it is at my place. so other pet shops may vary


----------

